# Wind Farm in Odell, IL



## Dao (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## michaelleggero (Oct 12, 2010)

i hate being rude, but sorry... way too green, even the sky has a green tint, and nothing in the sky... this image has tons of potential.. if you can reshoot it with dramatic clouds and early morning or late day light it will look incredible

Mike Leggero

http://www.michaelleggero.com


----------

